# La mentira de que usamos el 10% de nuestro cerebro



## electrodan (Dic 6, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 1) obvio que toda radiación IONIZANTE genera cancer, pero no es por mutacionesen el ADN...


Si que lo es.


> pero aun asi no utilizamos mas del 15% de nuestra capacidad..


[cita requerida]


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 6, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 1) los humanos somos muy capaces de hacer cosas que creiamos imposibles pero aun asi no utilizamos mas del 15% de nuestra capacidad...


Mmm... Todo esto con solo un 15% ?
Mejor que no aumente el porcentaje...


----------



## juanma (Dic 6, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 1) los humanos somos muy capaces de hacer cosas que creiamos imposibles pero aun asi no utilizamos mas del 15% de nuestra capacidad..


Para nada!

Primero, desde siempre escuche "usamos el 10% de nuestro cerebro", pero *como lo miden?* cual es el 100?

El hombre se va desarrollando y usa de su cerebro tanto como se le exige, considero que es un musculo mas que hay que ir entrenandolo!
Hay que admitir que hay demasiadas cosas del cerebro y la mente que no entendemos, decir que usamos el 15% de nuestra capacidad implica entender el funcionamiento (tanto por separado y en conjunto) de nuestro cerebro.

Hace poco lei una nota, en la que comentaban el papel del lenguaje en el desarrollo humano, no solo para hablar con otras personas, sino para hablar con nosotros mismos, esto es *pensar. *El lenguaje es una herramienta muy importante a la hora de "acomodar" nuestras ideas.

Pero usamos la capacidad de pensamiento que nosotros le exijamos a nuestro cerebro. Hay casos en los que algunas personas parecen tener un plus, llamese, Gauss, Newton, Maxwell, etc etc. 
Que podemos hacer de eso? Aprobechar las ideas que aportaron y avanzar desde ahi!

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Dic 6, 2009)

En un post salio este tema y me parecio interesante abrir otro para seguirlo.
Encontre 2 paginas con explicaciones interesantes:

Un mito elevado a la categoría de verdad indiscutible.
Me lo encuentro una y otra vez, hasta el aburrimiento...
Sus orígenes son difusos, ya que lleva circulando desde principios del siglo pasado (cuando además los conocimientos de neurofisiología eran bastante precarios).
Afirmaciones del tipo "sólo aprovechamos una pequeña parte de nuestros recursos mentales y físicos" que se atribuyen a algunas personas célebres (citan incluso a Einstein, cómo no) han sido malinterpretados, sacados de contexto y exageradas hasta la hartura. Todo ello sin ninguna base científica.

Con las técnicas de investigación e imagen funcional del cerebro actuales, se sabe infinitamente más de esas áreas aparentemente “mudas” del cerebro, y no están de adorno precisamente. Cuando hay una lesión cerebral, aunque sea pequeña, sus efectos muchas veces son devastadores.


*Del cerebro lo usamos TODO, aunque no simultáneamente*. No pretendas recordar el aroma de una flor mientras piensas en una top model, tecleas en el ordenador, tarareas una canción y multiplicas números de tres cifras. Sólo las mujeres son multitarea, pero no tanto. 
Igual que los músculos, todos se usan a diario, pero no al mismo tiempo. Que Rafa Nadal y yo usemos los mismos músculos en un partido de tenis, no quiere decir que lo hagamos con la misma eficacia, coordinación y potencia. Las capacidades se pueden desarrollar y entrenar, pero eso es otro tema, y no es nada misterioso, por cierto.

Este mito ha sido extensamente desmentido mil veces, por los cientos de especialistas en el campo del funcionamiento cerebral. 


*¿Por qué se mantiene el mito entonces?*
Hay varios motivos. Uno de ellos está basado en la premisa de que, *si una mentira se repite suficientes veces, se acaba aceptando como verdad* y deja de cuestionarse.
Otro motivo (el fundamental) es que a muchas personas les interesa mantener el autoengaño. Si de verdad usamos sólo una pequeña parte del cerebro, entonces queda un maravilloso 90% “misterioso” donde se esconden capacidades increíbles. Hablo de los “poderes paranormales”: telepatía, telequinesia... es la justificación perfecta para todo ello.


El argumento de que los poderes psíquicos vienen de la mayor parte inutilizada del cerebro esta basado en la falacia lógica de la ignorancia del argumento. Esta falacia, careciente de prueba para una posición (o simplemente careciente de prueba) es usada para tratar de respaldar un argumento en particular. Aunque fuera verdad que la vasta mayoría del cerebro humano es inutilizado (que claramente no lo es), el hecho en ninguna manera implica que cualquier capacidad extra podría dar a las personas poderes paranormales. Esta falacia sale a relucir todo el tiempo en los argumentos paranormales, y prevalece especialmente entre los proponentes de OVNIs. Por ejemplo: Dos personas ven una extraña luz en el cielo. La primera, un creyente en OVNIs, dice, "Mira ahi! ¿Puedes explicar eso?" El escéptico contesta que no, que no puede. El creyente en OVNIs se alegra triunfantemente. "HA! No sabes lo que es, entonces deben ser extraterrestres!" dice, argumentando con ignorancia.

Lo que sigue son dos razones por las cuales se sospecha sobre la historia del diez por ciento. (Para un análisis más completo y detallado, lee el capitulo de Barry Beyerstein en el nuevo libro MIND MYTHS: EXPLORING EVERYDAY MYSTERIES OF THE MIND [1999]).

1.- Las tecnicas de investigacion por imagen del cerebro como los escudriñadores PET (positron emission tomography) y el (fMRI) functional magnetic resonance imaging) claramente muestran que la vasta mayoria del cerebro no esta inactiva. Es cierto que aunque ciertas funciones menores solo utilicen una pequeña parte del cerebro en un momento dado, cualquier conjunto de actividades lo suficientemente complejas o los pensamientos profundos utilizaran muchas partes del cerebro. Asi como las personas no utilizan todos sus grupos de músculos al mismo tiempo, tampoco utilizan todo el cerebro a una sola vez. Para una actividad dada, como comer, ver televisión, hacer el amor o leer estas lineas, puedes utilizar algunas partes especificas de tu cerebro. Pero en el transcurso de un día completo, todo el cerebro es utilizado en un momento u otro.

2.- El mito presupone una localización extrema de las funciones en el cerebro. Si las partes "usadas" o "necesarias" del cerebro estuvieran esparcidas al rededor de todo el órgano, es implicaría que mucho del cerebro es de hecho necesario. Pero el mito implica que la parte "usada" del cerebro es una area discreta, y que la parte "no usada" es como un apéndice o una amígdala, tomando espacio pero esencialmente innecesaria. Pero si todas esas partes del cerebro no son utilizadas, entonces quitar o dañar esa parte "no usada" del cerebro no debiera ocasionar ningún problema, o a lo sumo cualquier problemilla menor. Pero la gente que ha sufrido traumas en la cabeza, un ataque, u otro daño cerebral, frecuentemente se incapacitan severamente. Has escuchado alguna vez a un doctor decir: "... pero afortunadamente cuando esa bala entro en su cráneo, solo daño el 90 por ciento de su cerebro que no utiliza"?. Claro que no.

El mito no es simplemente un factoide estático y mal interpretado. Tiene varias formas, y esta adaptabilidad le da una vida mas prolongada. En su forma básica, el mito argumenta que años atrás, un científico descubrió que de en verdad nosotros solo usabamos el 10% de nuestro cerebro. Otra variacion es que solo el 10% de nuestro cerebro había sido cartografiado, y esto a su vez se mal interpreto como el 10 por ciento usado. Una tercera variación fue descrita anteriormente por Craig Karges. Este punto de vista es que el cerebro esta de alguna manera dividido en dos partes: la mente conciente, la cual es usada del 10 al 20 porciento del tiempo (presumiblemente a capacidad), y la mente inconsciente, que es del 80 al 90 por ciento restante del cerebro no usado. Esta descripción traiciona una mala interpretación profunda de la investigación de las funciones cerebrales.

Parte de la razon para la larga vida del mito es que si una variante puede ser probada incorrecta, la persona que tiene la creencia puede simplemente cambiar la razón de su creencia por otra base, mientras la creencia en si permanece intacta. Entonces, por ejemplo, si a una persona se le enseña que las lecturas PET muestran actividad a través de todo el cerebro, esta persona puede seguir argumentando que, bueno, el noventa por ciento realmente se refiere a la mente subconsciente, y por eso la cifra del 10% es todavía básicamente correcta.

Independientemente de la version exacta escuchada, el mito es esparcido y repetido, ya sea por la gente bien intencionada asi como por la gente que deliberadamente desean engañar. La creencia que permanece, entonces, es lo que Robert J. Samuelson expreso como un "psico-hecho, [una] creencia que, aunque no es soportada por evidencia real, es tomada como real por que su constante repeticion cambia la forma en que experimentamos la vida". La gente que no tiene mas conocimientos, no sabra mas que repetirlo una y otra vez, hasta que, como la admonición contra nadar inmediatamente después de comer, el argumento sea bastamente creído. ("Triumph of the Psycho-Fact", Newsweek, May 9, 1994).

Los orígenes de el mito no son del todo claro. Beyerstein, del Laboratorio para el Comportamiento Cerebral en la Universidad Simon Fraser en British Columbia, lo ha rastreado hasta al menos los principios del siglo XX. Una reciente columna en la revista New Scientist (ver http://www.newscientist.com/lastword...wa607body.html ) también sugiere varias raíces, incluyendo a Albert Einstein y Dale Carnegie (brain Drain 1999). Es muy probable que un numero de fuentes, principalmente hallazgos científicos mal entendidos o mal interpretados así como gurús de auto-ayuda.

El acecho mas poderoso del mito es probablemente la idea de que podemos desarrollar habilidades psíquicas, o al menos ganar una ventaja sobre la competencia mejorando nuestra memoria o concentración. Todo esto esta disponible con tan solo preguntar, dicen los anuncios, si tan solo profundizamos dentro de nuestro mas increíble órgano, el cerebro.

Ya es hora de poner este mito a descansar, aunque si ha sobrevivido al menos un siglo hasta ahora, seguramente vivira durante el nuevo milenio. Tal vez la mejor manera de combatir esta tontería es contestarle al conferencista, cuando el mito sea mencionado, "¿Oh? ¿Y que parte es la que no usa usted?

Este es un estudio serio del MIT! NO es chiste!
http://cajadehumor.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/cerebro_hombre.jpg







Se hizo un poco largo el post...
Fuentes:
http://www.elrincondelmanga.com/foro/showthread.php?t=76139
Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 6, 2009)

Si se puede pensar en el aroma de las flores mientras escribes en el teclado. Eso se llama multitarea. Los humanos tienen una pequeña capacidad para eso.


----------



## boximil1 (Dic 6, 2009)

hola, he leido una parte de este tema , lo de porcentajes no se , pero creo que es razonable que haya partes de el cuerpo (y de el cerebro) que sean o parezcan inutiles .
amen de que : ¿ quien juzga que es inutil en nuetro cerebro ??
los medicos o cientificos ???
ya levantaron la mano y dijeron que se lo saben todo ?? 

No somos una maquina perfecta y terminada , evolucionamos y la evolucion es prueba y error , partes de nuestro organismo evolucionan , las mutaciones son parte de la vida, algunas partes de nuestro cerebro dentro de cien mil años no estaran y otras seran mas utiles y perduraran, o seguiran mutando hasta que sean utiles.

luego el tema soñador de que esas partes nos den poderes telekineticos o cosas asi son temendas tonterias.
si es factible o viable que determinadas partes de nuestro  cerebro evolucionen para permitirnos un mejor razonamiento o control de el resto de nuestro cuerpo.

ES MAS, es tan ridiculo el razonamiento de que esas partes ocultas son para .....................
si asumimos que "son para" .... estamos suponiendo que el ser humano fue hecho con un fin, y con funciones establecidas (algunas magicas)  que cada parte tiene funciones especificas aunque no se usan o que solo que no se han activado algunas funciones (?¿?) .
eso es opuesto a las teorias firmes actuales .


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

Sólo me cabe una duda: ¿Por qué siempre intentan la misma pavada de comparar estructuras biológicas con máquinas?

No son ni remotamente comparables desde el punto de vista del funcionamiento.

Primero, antes de sentarnos a discutir lo que sea, habrá que definir eso de "no se usa".
¿Qué significa que no se use?
Todos compartimos un pedacito de cerebro con los animales (considerados) menos evolucionados. Tenemos una base común a la que sele fueron agregando capas hasta llegar al cerebro que tenemos. Esa partecita, sepultada por las capas siguientes, diríamos que no se usa.
Falso. Ahí están las emociones más básicas. El miedo y muchas otras cosas instintivas andan por ahí. Bueno, usamos esa parte primitiva.
"Lo de más afuera" es lo que usamos para las funciones superiores de la mente, así que evidentemente se usa para algo (algunos más que otros, pero se usa).

Todo el resto del cerebro... Podemos caer en la errónea interpretación de Lamarck de "lo que no se usa se pierde" y usarla para mentir una justificación de uso de todo el cerebro. Podríamos caer en la misma falacia que mencionaba Juanma por el primer post (Argumentum ad Ignorantiam) para decir que no se usa...
Ambas falsas, ambas útiles para convencer giles.
Podríamos caer en que Dios creó perfecto al hombre y entonces su cerebro debe ser perfecto y bla bla bla, tan falso como lo anterior. En el fondo es la misma falacia. Más aún: Si se me pregunta, fue el hombre quien creó perfecto a Dios, y no al revés, aunque respeto la opinión de quienes lo plantean en el otro sentido (pero no lo acepto como argumento válido de nada).

En definitiva, todo me deja con la misma duda del principio: ¿Qué quiere decir que "no se usa"?

Saludos


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Sólo me cabe una duda: ¿Por qué siempre intentan la misma pavada de comparar estructuras biológicas con máquinas?



Eso se llama modelo. Se plantea un modelo sencillo a partir de otro que es demasiado complejo para intentar explicarlo



Cacho dijo:


> En definitiva, todo me deja con la misma duda del principio: ¿Qué quiere decir que "no se usa"?



Al decir que no se usan están intentando explicar que tenemos un pedazo de cerebro ocupando lugar en nuestra cabeza sin sentido, pero que la fundamentación de este argumento son solo suposiciones.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

agustinzzz dijo:


> Eso se llama modelo. Se plantea un modelo sencillo a partir de otro que es demasiado complejo para intentar explicarlo


Pero desde el momento en que se intenta explicar algo más en términos de máquina, ya no se llama modelo, sino mala interpretación.
El modelo (o metáfora) sirve para adquirir un concepto, y una vez incorporado la metáfora DEBE ser descartada.
"Un transistor es una canilla (grifo) y aplicar cierta tensión en su base es abrirla para que corra agua". Buenísimo, explicado el transistor. Una vez que tenés la idea de cómo trabaja más te vale que te olvides del agua o te transformás en un tarado que piensa en tuberías en lugar de electrónica.

Con el cerebro pasa lo mismo. Pero por algún extraño motivo está plagado de "tarados que piensan en tuberías". Si te quedás en la metáfora no lo entendés nunca.



agustinzzz dijo:


> Al decir que no se usan están intentando explicar que tenemos un pedazo de cerebro ocupando lugar en nuestra cabeza sin sentido, pero que la fundamentación de este argumento son solo suposiciones.


En la misma línea, tenés muchísimo más ADN del que necesitás y mucha de esa carga genética no se manifiesta, entonces es ADN sin sentido.
Falso: Sin ese ADN extra no se producirían las mutaciones que dan lugar a la evolución.

Pero eso deja abierta otra pregunta: ¿Qué se entiende por "sin sentido" en tu afirmación? (Me parece que nos estamos acercando a Lamarck)

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Dic 6, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Si se puede pensar en el aroma de las flores mientras escribes en el teclado. Eso se llama multitarea. Los humanos tienen una pequeña capacidad para eso.


Cierto, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que cuantas mas "tareas" tengas en mente menor atención le dedicas a cada una de ellas. Es por eso que algunas personas solo pueden pensar en una cosa a la vez y no pueden pensar en dos o mas cosas porque se desconcentran...

PD: No tiene que ver pero....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zavsd6etz_Q


----------



## martincruz (Dic 6, 2009)

huuuu yo tenía la esperanza de poder ser más inteligente y ahora se cayo mi ilusión...jajaj me gusto el post saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2009)

nonono...amigo Juanma, si pensaras un poco lo que escribes lo borrarías...

imaginen esto:

Einstein es considerado aun hoy uno de los fisicos mas grandes e influyentes de la historia. Este muchachito exigió mucho a su cerebro y asi logro excelentes ides (muy locas) que fueron ciertas...pero...igualmente no creo que haya utilizado mas de un 15% de su capacidad...

las personas (algunas, no todas) pueden levitar, mover objetos, predecir el futuro al dormir, comunicarse con espiritus buenos y malos...etc.

Aqui en mi ciudad habia un hombre que con solo mirarte o tocar algun objeto de una persona sabía todo lo que habia hecho y lo que iba a hacer en el futuro, y siempre acertó...


----------



## boximil1 (Dic 6, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 1) he estado estudiando durante mucho tiempo las actitudes humanas y me he dado cuenta de que:
> 
> 2) somos muy inteligentes a la hora de reconocer seres inferiores y de menor capacidad de razonamiento...pero...somos muy escepticos a la hora de creer que hay comunidades extraterrestres exageradamente avanzadas con respecto nosotros...


 
te fuiste para el lado de la ciencia ficcion.
al leerte crei que habias llegado a una observacion un poco distinta, en la cual coincido:

_somos muy inteligentes a la hora de reconocer seres inferiores y de menor capacidad de razonamiento...pero...somos muy escepticos a la hora de creer que hay seres como nosotros mas inteligentes._



Eduardo dijo:


> Mmm... Todo esto con solo un 15% ?
> Mejor que no aumente el porcentaje...


 
en primera instancia coincido contigo.
pero si me permiten divagar un poco  , diria que la naturaleza o mas bien la vida esta "apostando" en la evolucion con la inteligencia  , y como toda apuesta se puede ganar o perder, quien sabe si aumentamos nuestra capacidad para donde iriamos.
¿ aumentariamos los numeros que el señor eduardo pone ??
o aprenderiamos a controlar a la bestia ?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Einstein es considerado aun hoy uno de los fisicos mas grandes e influyentes de la historia. Este muchachito exigió mucho a su cerebro y asi logro excelentes ides (muy locas) que fueron ciertas...pero...igualmente no creo que haya utilizado mas de un 15% de su capacidad...


Hablar es gratis, ¿dónde están las pruebas (serias) que respaldan semejante afirmación?



DJ DRACO dijo:


> las personas (algunas, no todas) pueden levitar, mover objetos, predecir el futuro al dormir, comunicarse con espiritus buenos y malos...etc.


Insisto, hablar es gratis... ¿Pruebas?
 Mirá que pavadas paranormales he oído muchísimas, y nadie pudo respaldarlas con nada concreto. Te desafío a que pruebes (de manera seria) algo de lo que afirmás que es posible.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Aqui en mi ciudad habia un hombre que con solo mirarte o tocar algun objeto de una persona sabía todo lo que habia hecho y lo que iba a hacer en el futuro, y siempre acertó...


Si fuera capaz de hacer eso que decís, el tipo habría sido multimillonario (como hablás en pasado supongo que está convenientemente muerto o incontactable). 
Ah, no era ambicioso, era bohemio y no le intereaba eso de ganar plata... Entonces podía haber hecho que las organizaciones filantrópicas como Greenpeace, Amnesty International y demás tuvieran todos los fondos que necesitaran para llevar adelante su misión... 
Si no lo hizo, o bien no era bohemio (entonces debería haberse hecho millonario), o bien lo era pero no fue lo suficientemente inteligente como para darse cuenta.
Tiene que haber sido por ignorancia, otra opción no hay. Y si era tan ignorante como para no darse cuenta de que eso era posible (yo me di cuenta solito en lo que llevo escribiendo esto y con sólo mi 15%), entonces no estaba usando mucho de su cerebro y eso quiere decir que lo no usaba más que otros.
Más bien quiere decir que lo usaba menos.

La revista Billiken tiene un artículo muy interesante sobre el cerebro y mejor fundamentado que lo que estás escribiendo...



DJ DRACO dijo:


> nonono...amigo Juanma, si pensaras un poco lo que escribes lo borrarías...


¿Juanma? ¿No debería decir Draco ahí?

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2009)

> Si fuera capaz de hacer eso que decís, el tipo habría sido multimillonario





 no es multimillonaro porque tocar tanta moneda que ha pasado por tantas manos lo volverian loco en viciones

en vista de eso me quedo con mi15%,
yo opino que eso de contabilisar lo mas gris de nuestro cuerpo es absurdo y eso del 15% sera de lo que sabemos que ocupamos porque igual y no nos damos cuenta de cuando ocupamos un poco mas, creo que si existe algo de cierto en cosas como la intuicion que no digo que sea paranormal sino que es un razonamiento tan rapido, que no lo creemos y lo descartamos, si ocupamos el cerebro en su totalidad, pero no lo controlamos todo


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 6, 2009)

¿Y qué pruebas hay de que utilizamos todo el potencial de nuestro cerebro?

Me parece que esta es una discusión que no solo se alejó del título del post, sino que también carece de sentido ya que no hay pruebas fehacientes de que utilizamos el 15 % del cerebro como tampoco hay pruebas de que lo utilizamos todo o en su mayoría.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2009)

por eso indique que no lo notamos he hay que no se pueda medir, es algo subjetivo.

(aunque ocupo mas el cerebro del marrano....   en quesadillas)

y si creo que deberian mover esto a otro titulo


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

Solo con leer el artículo de Wikipedia me consta que no usamos menos del 15% del cerebro.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebro

El solo administrar TODO nuestro organismo creo que le lleva mas de 10% de todo su arsenal.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 7, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> las personas (algunas, no todas) pueden levitar, mover objetos, predecir el futuro al dormir, comunicarse con espiritus buenos y malos...etc.


Creo que ahí ya te pasaste con la dosis.


> El que crea en la telequinesis, que levante mi brazo.


Cuando consigas utilizar el resto de tu cerebro, me levantas el brazo, ok?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 7, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...las personas (algunas, no todas) pueden levitar, mover objetos, predecir el futuro al dormir, comunicarse con espiritus buenos y malos...etc.
> Aqui en mi ciudad habia un hombre que con solo mirarte o tocar algun objeto de una persona sabía todo lo que habia hecho y lo que iba a hacer en el futuro, y siempre
> acertó...


 Pe..pero... se me nublo la vista que no vi antes este comentario? Lo escribiste en serio? 

O sea: 
- Estas convencido de la existencia de todo un universo paralelo al nuestro.
- Que no cumple ninguna de las actuales leyes y observaciones de la fisica.
- Donde habitan entidades sobrenaturales que van y vienen de un universo a otro como se les da la gana, pero que para comunicarse con uno necesitan repre$entante$.
- Que tambien el cerebro humano es una maquina sobrenatural, pero vaya uno a saber porque, a la mayoria le funciona en "modo normal".



El unico caso que conozco de una mujer que adivinaba el 100% era una "bruja" que recuperaba camiones robados. 
Le llevaban un mapa y por un modica suma te marcaba donde estaba.

Sus poderes residian en que cuando hacias la denuncia los mismos policias te mandaban con ella y a su vez los policias estaban conectados con la banda que habia robado el camion.


----------



## juanma (Dic 7, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> las personas (algunas, no todas) pueden levitar, mover objetos, predecir el futuro al dormir, comunicarse con espiritus buenos y malos...etc


Siempre hubo gente que hizo (y hace) dinero con la fe y esperanza de otras personas. Chriss Angel es un buen ejemplo de lo que puede llegar a hacer un buen equipo de ingenieros, iluminacion, tecnicos, etc. Si no fuese porque él mismo aclara que es una ilusion, se pensaria seguramente que es magia, y que levita y esas cosas.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Aqui en mi ciudad habia un hombre que con solo mirarte o tocar algun objeto de una persona sabía todo lo que habia hecho y lo que iba a hacer en el futuro, y siempre acertó...


Una palabra: PREDISPOSICION
Si a la mañana te levantas y lees que vas a tener un dia complicado y ESTAS convencido de que realmente funciona, VA A SUCEDER, inconsientemente vas a actuar para tener un dia complicado. 
*Ley de Atraccion* se llama eso, y en gran parte explica porque "funcionan" esas cosas (entiendase horoscopo, curadero, brujo, etc)

Sino no se explica porque hoy en dia siga existiendo el horoscopo o saquen revistas dedicadas totalmente a ese tema, a la gente le gusta creer en cosas "misticas", saber y sentir que _algo mas_ tiene el control.

Recuerdo haber visto una que tenia el _rincon de las hadas_, no se dan una idea la cantidad de atropeyos contra el sentido comun que lei!! Y lo peor eran las respuestas de la experta en hadas, al estilo: tu hada se llama corazon tierno, prendele una vela roja que le agrada (WTF!)

El sentido comun es algo que no es tan comun como creemos ! !

Gente, usamos el cerebro en la medida que lo exigimos, asi de simple.
Hay un muchas cosas de las cuales todavia no tenemos respuestas, pero no quiere decir eso que tengan que pasarse al plano paranormal automaticamente.
Hay que tener humildad y admitir "*esto no puedo explicarlo, voy a seguir investigandolo o consultandolo*", pero no a la primera tratar de explicarlo mediante cosas incomprobables!

 Un saludo!


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 7, 2009)

*Usamos sólo el 10 % de nuestro cerebro* Falso. Este mito lleva arraigado mucho tiempo en nuestra sociedad alentado, sobre todo, por los creyentes en poderes paranormales que se escudan siempre en él para justificar esas capacidades sobrenaturales. Aparte de la falacia que supone dar una cifra concreta a un asunto tan complejo (¿de donde se han sacado eso del 10 %?¿Por qué no el 19% o el 7.32 % ¿), *ningún estudio serio ha demostrado jamás semejante engañabobos.* Al analizar una serie de imágenes computacionales y escáneres de resonancia magnética nunca se ha encontrado ninguna zona "durmiente" en el cerebro. Analizando las células o neuronas de un individuo no se encuentran tampoco áreas inactivas o zonas que no estuvieran funcionando. Decir que nuestro cerebro funciona al 10% es tan engañoso como decir que nuestro intestino funciona al 10% porque no somos capaces de digerir piedras o que nuestros ojos funcionan al 10% porque no somos capaces de ver a través de las paredes como Superman.



El cerebro funciona a pleno rendimiento, tanto como tus tripas o tu vista

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 7, 2009)

en respuesta a Cacho, las argumentaciones serias que me pides debes buscarla en tí mismo...me vas a decir que nunca viviste una experiencia quete resulto paranormal??? que nunca viste algo similar a un OVNI??? que nunca predijiste algo y acertaste???

todas esas cosas son muy comunes y aun un tipo como yo (100% cientifico) agnostico total, creo en esas cosas porque me han pasado.

las cosas estan pero no tenemos la capacidad para verlas.

En respuesta a otro usuario del foro: Yo jamás dije que usaramos el 15% de nuestro cerebro fisico, quise expresar que tenemos mas capacidad de razonamiento de la que realmente usamos.

ahora entendiste??


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 7, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> las personas (algunas, no todas) pueden levitar, mover objetos, predecir el futuro al dormir, comunicarse con espiritus buenos y malos...etc.



Bueno... yo vi algo de eso que dices en 30 segundos de fama en Showmatch, debe haber algun truco, pero de que hay gente con mentes brillantes las hay 

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 7, 2009)

> las personas (algunas, no todas) pueden levitar, mover objetos, predecir el futuro al dormir, comunicarse con espiritus buenos y malos...etc.
> 
> Creo que ahí ya te pasaste con la dosis.



me parece interesante el tema y planteo algo que vi en mas de un documental, aver si algun "eceptico" o "creyente" (del tema) me explica.  ¿porque en la guerra fria (creo que fue esa) las agencias de inteleigencia como la cia o kgb utilizaban psiquicos y mentalistas?



> Bueno... yo vi algo de eso que dices en 30 segundos de fama en Showmatch, debe haber algun truco


bue... me parece que ahi estamos con otro tema que es el de los que usan el -10% del cerebro


pd: no es para generar discusion, solo quiero aclarar mi duda
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 7, 2009)

la verdad que de eso no tengo idea, por ende no hablo...pero de haber vivido cosas...paranormales, si me paso muchas veces y creo (sin exagerar) que tener la capacidad de ver, escuchar, etc, esas cosas es una forma de aprovechar mejor la mente.

hay gente mentalista que han logrado cosas increibles, han resuelto muchos crimenes...y hay gente que se los puede ver en TV o en la vida misma que tienen una capacidad de razonamiento muy superior al comun de la gente...elos que usarían??? el 150% entonces??? NO
NO
NO

usarán un 50%, tal vez un 70%, pero si yo uso el 100% ellos deberian tener un 300%


conozco un hombre de aqui (Santa Fe, Aregentina) que estudiaba Ingenieria Civil, justo 2 materias antes de recibirse abandonó...sus amigos le preguntaban por què habia hecho eso y que terminara la carrera.
Este hombre, Luis Bianculi, tenía los mejores promedios...sin embargo abandonó y argumentó:

No voy a seguir rindiendo, nadie puede evaluarme...

el hombre tiene unos 50 años ahoray da clases en la Universidad Nacional del Litoral y en la UTN (tecnológica)...pero no sólo a los chicos...

les dá clase a los ingenieros!!! y sin titulo alguno

Yo considero que ese tipo de personas, son los que utilizan mas del 50% de su capacidad...el resto (nosotros) solo el 10%


----------



## fernandob (Dic 7, 2009)

primero a lo serio:

supngamos que usamos la cantidad de cerebro que usemos.
como sabemos que para convertirmos en personas prodigiosas, como el ingeniero mencionado por draco necesitamso usar un 40% mas de cerebro .....o simplemente 1% ??

como sabemos que con solo disparar una pequeña porcion de nuestro cerebro no nos convertimso en genios.??

luego, dejando de ser serios, hay cosas que uno de costumbre da por echo:
OVNI = ETS 
y ovni es objeto volador no identificado.
o sea que si no no identificaste ya es un ovni.
¿ cuantas cosas puede ver uno en el cielo, naves, formas naturales, ilusiones , etc que desconoce??

recuerdo un documental, muy interesante , unos cientificos querian comprender ciertos animales msiteriosos, eran aves raras que salian en fotos, se suponia extintas, algunas magicas, lso que estuvieron alli no las vieron , pero en las fotos salian, como serpientes o grandes libelulas voladoras.
bueno, la hare corta, luego de bla , bla , y bla.
sacaron fotos con camaras comunes y con camaras de alta velocidad.
yahi estaba la cosa, con camaras comunes y el pajarillo se desplazaba un trecho mientras el obturador estaba abierto, : conclusion , una foto con un pajaro largo, magico.
o en la noche...huu....cosas rarisimas.
con la camara de alta velocidad se agarro al picaron.

pero , ahora uno dice :
habaaa. una pavada, ya lo sabia.

pero gente estudiosa no caia, asi que ......no esmoco de pavo.

cuanto mas se estudia mas se caen lso fantasmas y los dioses.
desde que uno tiene una camara de fotos hasta en el celular ya los OVNIS no nos visitan tanto.

lo de poderes mentales, levitacion y eso...........no quiero para nada discutir mal al respecto, es solo mi opinion:
miles de madres y padres vieron sufrir a sus hijos, guerras , crueldades si algo pudiera el ser humano sacar de su interior lo habrian sacado ahi.
pero somos lo que somos simplemente, no hay mas magia que la que esta a la vista.
millones de indios se la pasan hueveando toda su vida, diciendo que dedican su vida a la concentracion y a llegar a estados superiores de la mente.......y viven de limosnas y dando pena, se mueren de hambre de a millones, asi que disculpen pero es toda mierda eso, educacion (mala) y vagancia.
"estoy meditando".......estas durmiendo vago de mi**da !!!!!!!!! anda a trabajar !!!!!!!

el ser humano es muy ..............


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> en respuesta a Cacho, las argumentaciones serias que me pides debes buscarla en tí mismo...me vas a decir que nunca viviste una experiencia quete resulto paranormal??? que nunca viste algo similar a un OVNI??? que nunca predijiste algo y acertaste???


 No. Será que tengo una vida muy aburrida.
Invertir la carga de la prueba es una agachada argumentativa muy buena, si la otra persona cae en el truco. Y está a medio milímetro del Argumantum Ad Ignorantiam.
Ambas cosas son inaceptables como argumentos fuera de una charla de café (y medio borrachos todos).
Insisto: Media  prueba seria sobre el tema y lo consideraré. Hasta tanto, son supercherías.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> todas esas cosas son muy comunes y aun un tipo como yo (100% cientifico) agnostico total, creo en esas cosas porque me han pasado.


 Leé qué es el método científico y después, si sos capaz de seguirlo, considerate 100% científico. Lo que describís está más que muy lejos de ser científico.
Mientras tanto, lectura recomendada: Conviértase en brujo, conviértase en sabio. Es de un francés que no recuerdo, pero es fácil de encontrar (con ese título...)



arubaro22 dijo:


> ¿porque en la guerra fria (creo que fue esa) las agencias de inteleigencia como la cia o kgb utilizaban psiquicos y mentalistas?


Fue durante la guerra fría que hicieron eso, y demostró ser un fracaso tan grande que ya no los tienen.
Si hubiera funcionado bien, no habrían cancelado el programa, ¿no?
Y si no lo hubieran cancelado y siguiera activo, ¿No habrían predicho la caída de las Torres Gemelas? ¿Y el reciente incendio en la discoteca de Moscú? ¿Y la guerra con Georgia? y...
Son paparruchadas.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 7, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> l...pero de haber vivido cosas...paranormales, si me paso muchas veces y creo (sin exagerar) que tener la capacidad de ver, escuchar, etc, esas cosas es una forma de aprovechar mejor la mente.


Entonces estudia el fenomeno con experimentos bien diseñados donde se pueda descartar el azar.  No sirven de nada experiencias de soñar algo y encontrar un vinculo con lo que paso despues. 



> hay gente mentalista que han logrado cosas increibles, han resuelto muchos crimenes...


Pero siempre en "informes" cuya intencion es resaltar el caracter "paranormal" porque vende *mucho* mas.



> y hay gente que se los puede ver en TV


 Yo tengo Multicanal y solo aparecen estafadores.



> o en la vida misma que tienen una capacidad de razonamiento muy superior al comun de la gente...elos que usarían??? el 150% entonces???
> usarán un 50%, tal vez un 70%, pero si yo uso el 100% ellos deberian tener un 300%


 Se los conoce vulgarmente como personas inteligentes. Y si, tienen una capacidad y claridad de razonamiento superior a la media. Pero eso no tiene nada de sobrenatural, es una suma de condiciones naturales (principalmente) y educacion.
Creer que con concentracion y ejercicios mi cerebro puede funcionar como el de ellos es lo mismo que pensar que el motor de mi Fiat Uno es el de una Ferrari al 5% de capacidad y solo necesito un mecanico mentalista que lo 'libere'.


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 14, 2009)

a ver yo considero que todos usamos todo nuestro cerebro no hay una parte sin usar solo es a que capacidad esta funcionando las partes y hay muchos factores influyentes como los puentes de comunicacion , por ejemplo las personas con memoria fotografica o de calculos instantaneos son personas que simplemente nacieron con una configuracion en el cerebro distinta derrepente su cerebro esta desconectado de una zona responsable del olvido oprtuno para la evolucion sana de la persona y simplemente lo recuerda todo o que las vias que permiten la comunicacion de las partes del cerebro esta mas desarrollada.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2009)

gustavo, despues de hablar con un psicologo, es mas o menos como dices pero no se nace con esa configuracion las neuronas se van interconectando segun la manera en que se desarrolla en lo cual influyen demaciadas variavles que no podemos cuantificar


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 15, 2009)

Ufff, hace cuanto que no escribo.
Ví esto del 10% y hasta ahora no vi en el post ninguna cita a estudios que planteen experimentos con personas reales para confirmar esa hipótesis.

Hay algo que me parece demasiado obvio para refutar esto del 10%. La naturaleza en cualquier organismo no mantiene recursos (neuronas) que consumen energía de gusto. Y nuestro cerebro consume el 20% de la energía de nuestro cuerpo, no es una cifra para nada despreciable.
Si pudiéramos multiplicar (de alguna forma misteriosa por no decir mágica) nuestra capacidad intelectual/cerebral por 10 eso requiere que haya un conjunto gigantesco de neuronas y sinapsis totalmente ociosas la mayor parte de nuestras vidas. 
Y viendo apenas, pero apenitas apenitas, como se desarrolla el cerebro humano; a nuestro cuerpo (y al de cualquier ser vivo) no le gusta gastar energía en algo ocioso. Por eso el cerebro de un bebé tiene muchas más neuronas que el de cualquier adulto. Ahí nomás al poco tiempo de vida ya el cuerpo hace un recorte masivo, las neuronas que se usan quedan, las que estuvieron ociosas se eliminan. 
Por eso se le da tanta importancia a la estimulación temprana. Por ahí no se ve la diferencia entre alguien con estimulación temprana al año, o a los dos años. Pero después se hace muy evidente que una persona que ha sido estimulada desde el útero incluso tiene mayores posibilidades de éxito que los que no son estimulados.

Después viene otro recorte masivo de neuronas, adivinen en que etapa, sí!!! la adolescencia!!!!. Por eso muchas veces un chico de 12 años parece más inteligente que uno de 14 o 15. En esa etapa el cuerpo esta buscando obtener energía para crecer. Si el cerebro no trabaja para que mantener neuronas de gusto?, tijeretazo y a usar esa energía para huesos, músculos, tejidos de toda clase, etc.

Por eso me parece totalmente alejado de la realidad esto del 10%. Pensar que la mayor parte del cerebro solo esta ahí, consumiendo energía para hacer absolutamente nada; excepto algunas personas consideradas "especiales" según esa concepción como Einstein.

Si Einstein usaba 10 veces más su cerebro que cualquiera de nosotros debería comer muchísimo. Además de tener un organismo totalmente distinto al del resto de los seres humanos. Primero para poder obtener esa energía de los alimentos seguramente todo su sistema digestivo era sustancialmente distinto al nuestro. Lo mismo para su metabolismo. Si su cerebro usaba toda esa energía seguro debería vivir con fiebre porque no se como haría para refrigerarse (no le ví orejas de elefante, ni un cráneo 3 o 4 veces más grande que lo normal para poder disipar  calor).

Bueno, voy cerrando... la naturaleza no funciona así. Siempre trata de ser eficiente en el uso energético, fíjense nomás la pérdida de estructura ósea/muscular de los astronautas. Un par de meses en el espacio pueden comprometer seriamente tu integridad a la vuelta al planeta. Si el cuerpo escatima recursos hasta en eso, no sé en base a qué dicen que va a mantener una estructura 10 veces más grande que lo necesario, que ya de por sí consume la 5ta parte de la energía total, para no ser usada nunca en la mayor parte de los casos.

Saludos


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 15, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> gustavo, despues de hablar con un psicologo, es mas o menos como dices pero no se nace con esa configuracion las neuronas se van interconectando segun la manera en que se desarrolla en lo cual influyen demaciadas variavles que no podemos cuantificar


es interesantes como los hijos de los transistores estamos debatiendo en temas de la biologia y la neurologia usando nustros conocimientos en la electronica jaja


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2009)

Ardogan dijo:


> La naturaleza en cualquier organismo no mantiene recursos (neuronas) que consumen energía de gusto.


Cuidado, que esa es la teoría de Lamarck, errada pero muy difundida y aceptada.
Si no se mantuvieran "cosas inútiles", ¿cómo es que los bebés humanos nacen con apéndice? 
De todas formas concuerdo con tu posición de que usamos todo el cerebro, aunque no de la misma manera todos. Como decían Helminto y Gustavo, se crean redes neuronales particulares y cada cerebro se va transformando en algo distinto a medida que pasa el tiempo. También estoy de acuerdo en que ya al nacer hay diferencias entre los cerebros de cada uno: Vienen "cableados" distinto.



Ardogan dijo:


> el cerebro de un bebé tiene muchas más neuronas que el de cualquier adulto. Ahí nomás al poco tiempo de vida ya el cuerpo hace un recorte masivo, las neuronas que se usan quedan, las que estuvieron ociosas se eliminan.


Lamarck de nuevo. Las células (todas, pero todas todas) se mueren al cabo de cierto tiempo. Pueden vivir más, pueden vivir menos, pero al final, crepan siempre.
En muchos casos hay células "frescas" (los glóbulos rojos son el ejémplo clasico) listas para tomar el lugar de las muertas, pero en el del cerebro no hay manera de reponerlas (bueno, se reponen pero muy poquito). No fabricamos neuronas como glóbulos.
Si la neurona que muere estaba en una red neuronal que usábamos, por un mecanismo (no me preguntes exactamente cómo es) la red se reacomoda y "puentea" esa neurona muerta. Vuelve a funcionar la conexión. Si no estaba activa o no se usaba para algo, adiós a la neurona, adiós a la conexión.

Al estudiar uno adquiere ideas y conceptos que quedan atrapados en medio de una red neuronal que se crea a tal fin. Seguro que no te acordaste la fórmula de la superficie del círculo apenas te la dijeron, pero a fuerza de verla, repetirla y usarla, se te grabó en algún lado. ¿Dónde excatamente? Quien sabe... Ahí, por el cerebro.
Si mañana se muriera una de las neuronas que están en esa fórmula (supongamos, la que conectaba "radio" con "cuadrado"), las demás harán un puente para volver a conectarlo, sin que lo sepas, sin que te des cuenta de nada, sin que tengas que hacer nada y nunca te va a llegar la necrológica de la neurona. Si el cerebro se daña lo suficiente como para que no puedan hacer más puentes usando otras neuronas, ahí sí que estamos complicados y aparecen los problemas de memoria, de aprendizaje, de retención de conceptos (ojo, que cualquiera de esas cosas puede pasar sin que haya daño cerebral) y demás cosas "no positivas", citando a Cobos.



Ardogan dijo:


> Por eso se le da tanta importancia a la estimulación temprana. Por ahí no se ve la diferencia entre alguien con estimulación temprana al año, o a los dos años. Pero después se hace muy evidente que una persona que ha sido estimulada desde el útero incluso tiene mayores posibilidades de éxito que los que no son estimulados.


Sí, pero eso no es para evitar que se mueran neuronas, sino para hacerlo crear redes desde chiquito, además de hacer sentir bien al bebé (somos bichos gregarios y sociales)



Ardogan dijo:


> Después viene otro recorte masivo de neuronas, adivinen en que etapa, sí!!! la adolescencia!!!!. Por eso muchas veces un chico de 12 años parece más inteligente que uno de 14 o 15. En esa etapa el cuerpo esta buscando obtener energía para crecer. Si el cerebro no trabaja para que mantener neuronas de gusto?, tijeretazo y a usar esa energía para huesos, músculos, tejidos de toda clase, etc.


No hay ningún tijeretazo de neuronas, se siguen muriendo como se morían. Lo que tenés ahí son hormonas. El cuerpo NO controla qué partes viven y cuáles mueren. Eso NO lo puede hacer.



Ardogan dijo:


> Bueno, voy cerrando... la naturaleza no funciona así. Siempre trata de ser eficiente en el uso energético, fíjense nomás la pérdida de estructura ósea/muscular de los astronautas....


Ahí sí estamos de acuerdo, pero no mueren ni un músculo, ni un hueso. Y no lo hace "el cuerpo" en general y porque sabe que está en el espacio, sino que es una atrofia a consecuencia de no usarlos.
Astronautas haciendo ejercicio mientras están en gravedad cero, vuelven a la tierra tan bien como cuando se fueron.

Resumiendo, personificar a la naturaleza o al cuerpo y atribuirle caracteríasticas humanas (o de cualquier otra especie) es un error muy lindo de cometer porque explica de manera exacta lo que sea. Lamarck cayó en eso, pero se equivocó.
Aprendé de sus errores.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 15, 2009)

Ahora si se puso interesante.


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 15, 2009)

gustavo118888 dijo:


> es interesantes como los hijos de los transistores estamos debatiendo en temas de la biologia y la neurologia usando nustros conocimientos en la electronica jaja



Es cierto, yo lo entiendo mejor así:

Bebé:


Adulto:


Saludos.


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 15, 2009)

diodo y procesador jaja


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 15, 2009)

Gracias Cacho por responder, obviamente que no es mi tema ni remotamente. Solamente soy curioso y opino por ahí por lo que me acuerdo de algún documental o de alguna cosa que leí por allá lejos y hace tiempo en alguna sesión de "navegación libre" por internet.
Así que agradezco por adelantado el trabajo que muchos se toman en tratar de ilustrar más a todo el resto.



Cacho dijo:


> Cuidado, que esa es la teoría de Lamarck, errada pero muy difundida y aceptada.



Mmmm, primera vez que escucho Lamarck... ya tengo algo para leer un poco. Cual sería la teoría más aceptada, o por lo menos no refutada, hoy en día?.



Cacho dijo:


> Si no se mantuvieran "cosas inútiles", ¿cómo es que los bebés humanos nacen con apéndice?



Bueno, tengo entendido que hay una teoría que habla de que es un residuo evolutivo. El cuerpo humano no es perfecto, nuestros ojos tienen puntos ciegos, tenemos pelos en brazos y piernas (algunos no todos) sin un motivo que yo conozca (por qué me están saliendo pelos en la espalda? )...

Lo tengo entendido como una excepción, no nos hicieron de un día para el otro sino que acarreamos cosas de unas cuantas centenas de millones de años. 
¿Con esto querés decir que es falso que el cuerpo de los seres evita gastar energía en cosas que no usa?



Cacho dijo:


> De todas formas concuerdo con tu posición de que usamos todo el cerebro, aunque no de la misma manera todos. Como decían Helminto y Gustavo, se crean redes neuronales particulares y cada cerebro se va transformando en algo distinto a medida que pasa el tiempo. También estoy de acuerdo en que ya al nacer hay diferencias entre los cerebros de cada uno: Vienen "cableados" distinto.



Claro, la formación de una persona (segun mi humilde entender ojo, aclaro nuevamente aunque no lo voy a reiterar más de aquí en adelante porque cansa) no es solo genética, o solo suerte, o solo ambiente, etc.



Cacho dijo:


> Lamarck de nuevo. Las células (todas, pero todas todas) se mueren al cabo de cierto tiempo. Pueden vivir más, pueden vivir menos, pero al final, crepan siempre.
> En muchos casos hay células "frescas" (los glóbulos rojos son el ejémplo clasico) listas para tomar el lugar de las muertas, pero en el del cerebro no hay manera de reponerlas (bueno, se reponen pero muy poquito). No fabricamos neuronas como glóbulos.



Creí que nunca dije que las neuronas se reponen... a ver que releo... no, no lo dije.
Es más, no me acuerdo quien decía que uno cuando se ve en una foto de chiquito dice sin pensarlo mucho: "mira que chiquita era mi mano", y ni siquiera es la misma mano que tenés ahora; se reemplazaron todas las células varias veces. Lo mismo con el brazo, piernas, esqueleto... todo menos neuronas (¿no?).



Cacho dijo:


> Si la neurona que muere estaba en una red neuronal que usábamos, por un mecanismo (no me preguntes exactamente cómo es) la red se reacomoda y "puentea" esa neurona muerta. Vuelve a funcionar la conexión. Si no estaba activa o no se usaba para algo, adiós a la neurona, adiós a la conexión.



¿Yo no dije algo parecido?



Cacho dijo:


> Al estudiar uno adquiere ideas y conceptos que quedan atrapados en medio de una red neuronal que se crea a tal fin. Seguro que no te acordaste la fórmula de la superficie del círculo apenas te la dijeron, pero a fuerza de verla, repetirla y usarla, se te grabó en algún lado. ¿Dónde excatamente? Quien sabe... Ahí, por el cerebro.
> Si mañana se muriera una de las neuronas que están en esa fórmula (supongamos, la que conectaba "radio" con "cuadrado"), las demás harán un puente para volver a conectarlo, sin que lo sepas, sin que te des cuenta de nada, sin que tengas que hacer nada y nunca te va a llegar la necrológica de la neurona. Si el cerebro se daña lo suficiente como para que no puedan hacer más puentes usando otras neuronas, ahí sí que estamos complicados y aparecen los problemas de memoria, de aprendizaje, de retención de conceptos (ojo, que cualquiera de esas cosas puede pasar sin que haya daño cerebral) y demás cosas "no positivas", citando a Cobos.



De acuerdo, no dije nada en oposición a eso.



Cacho dijo:


> Sí, pero eso no es para evitar que se mueran neuronas, sino para hacerlo crear redes desde chiquito, además de hacer sentir bien al bebé (somos bichos gregarios y sociales)
> No hay ningún tijeretazo de neuronas, se siguen muriendo como se morían. Lo que tenés ahí son hormonas.



Bien, de esto tendría que leer un poco más para ver si el "tijeretazo" se da con las neuronas, las sinapsis, ambas, o qué....
Voy a leer entonces para ver si en el desarrollo del cerebro humano no hay ninguna especie de escalón descendente en la niñez y/o en la adolescencia y el ritmo de pérdida de neuronas/sinapsis/o qué sigue un ritmo más o menos constante o sin cambios bruscos.



Cacho dijo:


> El cuerpo NO controla qué partes viven y cuáles mueren. Eso NO lo puede hacer.



O sea que el cuerpo no controla la renovación de músculos, esqueleto, fluidos... ¿es un proceso que se da a nivel celular (célula por célula en forma independiente) sin ningún estímulo central? (del cerebro?).



Cacho dijo:


> Ahí sí estamos de acuerdo, pero no mueren ni un músculo, ni un hueso. Y no lo hace "el cuerpo" en general y porque sabe que está en el espacio,


Ok, en ningún momento dije eso


Cacho dijo:


> sino que es una atrofia a consecuencia de no usarlos.
> Astronautas haciendo ejercicio mientras están en gravedad cero, vuelven a la tierra tan bien como cuando se fueron.



Mmmm tengo entendido que no es algo que está resuelto. Que era uno de los obstáculos a vencer en la planificación a viajes a Marte...
A lo mejor me quedé con información vieja, te agradezco si nos arrimás alguna información al respecto.




Cacho dijo:


> Resumiendo, personificar a la naturaleza o al cuerpo y atribuirle caracteríasticas humanas (o de cualquier otra especie) es un error muy lindo de cometer porque explica de manera exacta lo que sea. Lamarck cayó en eso, pero se equivocó.
> Aprendé de sus errores.



Justamente en eso estoy, creo que no personifiqué a la naturaleza ni al cuerpo, simplemente dije que tiende a usar energía en forma eficiente. Si no es así estoy ansioso por saber cual es la explicación actual para el desarrollo cerebral humano.
Desconozco quien es Lamarck, es la primera vez que lo escucho, al parecer interpretás que lo que yo puse coincide 100% con eso... bueno, lo leo y te digo.

Saludos



agustinzzz dijo:


> Es cierto, yo lo entiendo mejor así:
> 
> Bebé:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 26770
> ...


Jaja, muy bueno.
Yo haciendo una simplificación monstruosa vería un bebé como una FPGA sin programar, y un adulto como una FPGA con zonas que implementan registros, ALU's, pipelines, puerto USB, etc


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

Ardogan dijo:


> Creí que nunca dije que las neuronas se reponen... a ver que releo... no, no lo dije.


Sólo lo usé para mostrar una idea, no como respuesta a algo puntual.
Si las células cerebrales (neuronas) no se reponen, entonces es totalmente lógico que un bebé tenga más que un adulto. Más aún, si el planteo de que un adolescente de 14 es más bobo que un chico de 12 por el recorte de neuronas y estas no se reponen, entonces un hombre de 30 es más tonto que un pibe de 14 (ya se le han muerto más neuronas) y a los 50 se es más tonto que a los 30 (más neuronas murieron). Empíricamente se demuestra que no (en la mayoría de los casos), por lo que la teoría no debe ser cierta.

Lo que planteás en el último mensaje sobre tasa natural de mortalidad de neuronas y demás ya es algo distinto. No sé si haya alguna variación en ese número, pero definitivamente no está relacionado con la inteligencia. Si no, estaríamos en el caso de lo que digo más arriba.



Ardogan dijo:


> O sea que el cuerpo no controla la renovación de músculos, esqueleto, fluidos... ¿es un proceso que se da a nivel celular (célula por célula en forma independiente) sin ningún estímulo central? (del cerebro?).


Es que el error está en la concepción del cuerpo. El organismo NO tiene voluntad propia. La médula, por ejemplo, no produce glóbulos rojos porque "sabe" que los necesita, sino porque así funciona y punto.
En una máquina o circuito uno controla las variables y obtiene determinados resultados. Con el ejemplo de un transistor, si varío la señal en la base, varío la salida. El cuerpo en general es algo similar al transistor y sólo reacciona, no tiene manera de hacer otra cosa.
Inclusive el mismo cerebro, en las cuestiones de control, simplemente reacciona automáticamente ante ciertos estímulos. Cuando uno de esos mecanismos falla hay problemas (por ejemplo, cuando se "descalibra" la tiroides).
En definitiva, estamos de acuerdo en cómo se dan las cosas, lo que no es correcto es atribuir al cuerpo voluntad o sabiduría.
Lo mismo pasa con la naturaleza: No tiene ninguna voluntad propia y no tiene ninguna sabiduría. Tiene leyes que se cumplen y nada más.

Y hablando del tema, metámonos con Don Lamarck.
Es anterior a Darwin y planteó varias cosas muy acertadas, aunque falló su teoría sobre la evolución. Situate en la época del optimismo (S XIIX), donde el mundo debía ser el mejor posible, o Dios no sería todo lo que planteaban. Sí, es una simplificación bastante burda, pero se entiende. El link de Wikipedia menciona al Cándido de Voltaire. Es un libro MUY recomendable.
Volviendo al tema evolutivo, inmersos en este optimismo, la administración de energía debe ser lo más perfecta posible y tender siempre hacia algo mejor en términos de eficiencia.
Es cierto que eso es lo deseable, pero no es lo que necesariamente ocurre en la naturaleza. 
Lamarck no lo vio así y planteó su teoría de que el animal se adapta al medio progresivamente. Pongamos el ejemplo de la jirafa: Como los árboles son altos en África, las jirafas estiraban el cuello para alcanzar las hojas y por estar estirándolo se les alargó. Esa característica pasó a sus hijos, que también estiraban el cuello para alcanzar las hojas, así que se les estiró más y así hasta llegar a las jirafas actuales.
Planteaba además que todo lo que no era funcional (o sea, no tendía a lo óptimo) se iba perdiendo a lo largo de las generaciones. Supongamos que la jirafa primitiva hubiera tenido dos "traseros" (se entiende a qué me refiero). Como sólo necesitaba uno, es claro que fue perdiendo el otro, que no le servía de gran cosa.

Años después llega Darwin y plantea su teoría, sistemáticamente mal entendida y opuesta en varios puntos a la de Lamarck, pero acertada en buena parte (no toda).
Lo que nos interesa de este punto es que (según Darwin) los cambios en las especies no se dan "de a poquito", ni tienen un objetivo específico. Esto segundo significaba que los organismos no necesariamente tienden a ser óptimos, ni más eficientes, sino que sobreviven los que encuentran ventajas en sus cambios.
Esos cambios, como mencioné, no se dan paulatinamente, sino que son producto de mutaciones.
Vamos entonces de a poco con esto: Digamos que en el África de hace montones de años nace una cría de un bicho y resulta que esta cría tiene un cuello y patas más largas de lo normal (o sea, un especimen más alto que el promedio), junto con una lengua larga y hábil que le permite agarrar las hojas sin pincharse. Evidentemente podrá alimentarse mejor que sus hermanos porque alcanza hojas más altas, entonces tendrá más posibilidaddes de reproducirse y en sus crías aparecerá ese gen que lo hace más alto. Si además de tener esas características útiles tiene un colgajo de piel abajo del mentón (producto de la misma mutación) que no le genera una desventaja, bueno, ahí está. Es algo que simplemente apareció.
Las crías serán altas entonces (mirá los hijos de un tipo alto y verás que son altos en general) y las que no fueran "de las altas" tendrían el gen (esto de la genética no lo tenía a la mano Darwin, por la época, ¿vio?) que no se manifestaría, pero ahí estaba. Y probablemente tendrían ese colgajo.
Con sucesivas cruzas, el estandar serían finalmente animales altos que pueden comer más arriba, y con el inútil colgajo.

En la próxima mutación (miles o millones de años después), donde aparece otro ejemplar más alto todavía, aparece un individuo con ventaja sobre los otros que podrá alimentarse mejor... Y así siguen creciendo para dar origen a las jirafas, montones de mutaciones y cruzas después.
Supongamos que este bicho primitivo está disperso por toda África, los que viven en las zonas de estepa (árboles altos) encuentran ventajas en este aumento de altura y así sobreviven mejor.
En cambio, los que viven más al norte (zona sahariana) no tienen ninguna ventaja con ser más altos. Pero aparece uno que, por obra y gracia de alguna mutación, soporta más tiempo sin tomar agua. En zona seca eso está bueno.
Va a tener más oportunidades de reproducirse por su ventaja y así sigue el cuento hacia el camello y los dromedarios. 







Con América y África todavía unidos, el mismo bicho que dio origen a los camellos está presente en los dos continentes al separarse. De él descienden las llamas, vicuñas, alpacas y guanacos. Todos tienen un pariente común allá lejos y hace tiempo.

No es que el animal se va adaptando al medio, sino que ante una mutación, si es positiva y le da una ventaja, es muy probable que perdure. En los casos anteriores, no es que la jirafa fue creciendo en altura  para poder alcanzar las hojas altas (animal adaptándose al medio, Lamarck). Es  que como tiene el cuello largo puede alcanzar más comida (come de donde las demás no pueden llegar) y así tiene una ventaja que le permite reproducirse y por eso es que ese caracter tiende a perpetuarse (por acá anda Darwin).

Por último, el hombre NO desciende del mono según Darwin. Lo que él dice es que el hombre y el mono tienen un ancestro en común, como el guanaco y el camello lo tienen. Somos primos del chimpancé (y los demás primates) y no sus hijos.
Desde ese ancestro, cada especie evolucionó por su lado (dos mutaciones distintas).
El hecho de que la teoría de Darwin se opusiera a la idea general reinante llevó a reforzar el lamarckismo, crear la imagen del hombre-chimpancé (la iglesia tuvo bastante que ver en eso) y mantener el modelo de Lamarck. Era una cosa fácil de entender y acorde a la posición eclesiástica, ¿qué más se le podía pedir a una teoría?

Creo que más o menos se entiende y no me enrosqué demasiado en las ideas.  Si no se entiende, avisá y si hay errores, avisen.
Saludos


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 16, 2009)

Cacho, excelente la explicación. Ahora se dos teorías que antes no sabía. Gracias.

Pero aún después de leer ambas teorías, ninguna de las dos se puede utilizar para justificar el uso o no de la totalidad o parcialidad del cerebro.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

Eso apunta a desterrar los argumentos lamarckianos de que el cerebro tiende a la mayor eficiencia, que si no sirviera para algo se perdería, que la naturaleza no nos va a dar algo inútil, que el hombre se adaptó por millones de años como para tener partes inútiles de cerebro... En fin, toda esa cosa "optimalista".

Sé que muchas de esas cosas, si no todas, apoyan (al igual que yo) la teoría de que usamos todo el cerebro, pero son totalmente falaces. No sirve demostrar algo (por cierto que sea) con falacias porque así pierde toda validez.
La única excepción a eso son las charlas de café y la política. Y el futbol, pero no mucho 

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 17, 2009)

1) utilizamos obviamente todo el cerebro 100%

2) lo que digo es que nuestra capacidad de razonamiento, memoria, y velocidad de respuesta es de sólo el 10% de lo que podríamos llegar a utilizar.

me baso en que hay gente, los más capaces del mundo, que demuestran ser al menos 10 veces más rapidos e inteligentes al solucionar problemas y algoritmos.

para esto es que sirve los teste de IQ y todas esas cosas...

pero claro...seguramente Cacho las desacredita en 1 segundo.

saludos...y visiten esta página...no se averguencen del resultado de la prueba...no todos usamos el 10% jajaja

http://www.uv.es/buso/iq/index_es.html

va de onda


----------

